# Haye vs Dellew



## nudda

Does anyone know if the actual fight will start at 6pm ?


----------



## Mml2823

I'm not sure but I very much doubt it! Usually a 2 hr build up to these things!


----------



## Kerr

The fight won't be a 6pm start since it's top of the card. 

It'll likely be around 10.30pm.


----------



## Spike85

Agree with the above , Main fight around 10pm


----------



## nudda

thanks all. Gives me much more time to sort other stuff out now


----------



## Mml2823

Just watching the boxing. Confirmed main event around 10pm


----------



## Kerr

That was pathetic. 

A pair on panzes for 6 rounds and then Haye got hit and that was it. 

Falling out the ring didn't merit the towel. Haye looked drunk all night.


----------



## Brian1612

Don't like Haye but he was by far the better boxer up until he done his ankle. No doubt he would have won that comfortably as he was showing Bellew up. Even with one leg the guy still couldn't knock him out, it took Hayes corner to throw the towel in even though he was still wanting to fight. Huge amount of respect for the guy now.


----------



## Kerr

Brian1612 said:


> Don't like Haye but he was by far the better boxer up until he done his ankle. No doubt he would have won that comfortably as he was showing Bellew up. Even with one leg the guy still couldn't knock him out, it took Hayes corner to throw the towel in even though he was still wanting to fight. Huge amount of respect for the guy now.


Haye was well behind.

I didn't realise he hurt his ankle. I just thought he was awful.


----------



## Paul7189

Kerr said:


> That was pathetic.
> 
> A pair on panzes for 6 rounds and then Haye got hit and that was it.
> 
> Falling out the ring didn't merit the towel. Haye looked drunk all night.


Haha its easy to say that when you're at home watching it on TV. Why not give it a go? Challenge a heavyweight and see if you last 6 rounds....


----------



## Kerr

Paul7189 said:


> Haha its easy to say that when you're at home watching it on TV. Why not give it a go? Challenge a heavyweight and see if you last 6 rounds....


I wouldn't beat Andy Murray at tennis, I wouldn't beat Lewis Hamilton driving either, I wouldn't get in the current Chelsea team, However, I do know enough to see when I've been served up with a poor performance.


----------



## Paul7189

Kerr said:


> I wouldn't beat Andy Murray at tennis, I wouldn't beat Lewis Hamilton driving either, I wouldn't get in the current Chelsea team, However, I do know enough to see when I've been served up with a poor performance.


But calling a heavyweight boxer a pansy is a bit rich don't you think? Of all fighters, heavyweights have to be the most cautious as one punch can end the fight.


----------



## Kerr

Paul7189 said:


> But calling a heavyweight boxer a pansy is a bit rich don't you think? Of all fighters, heavyweights have to be the most cautious as one punch can end the fight.


No.

We pay a lot of money to watch professional people entertain us. If two fighters walk around the ring for half the contest to avoid conflict I think calling them pansies is merited.

It's even more merited given the hype and claims of each boxer.


----------



## ColinG

I'm not a fan of either in particular, but thought Haye deserves huge respect for carrying on despite being severely debilitated by his leg. At the break between rounds 5 and 6 you could see he had hardly broken sweat and was cruising, until the injury, knee? Achilles? Looked like the latter to me.

I've never seen anything like it in boxing and thought it was very sporting of him to concede defeat and not even mention he'd fought half the fight on one leg even when questioned. I agree think he would have been the clear winner otherwise and Bellew just got lucky.


----------



## bigmac3161

Haye couldn't quit after the whole toe nonsense after Vladimir. But likewise if he'd followed up in his preflight speel he'd have finished Bellew but he didn't just wanted to pussy foot around and not get hit. So got what he deserved he'd been a fraud as a heavyweight never been more than a blown up cruiser weight I'm afraid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

He landed a lot more hits than Bellew in those first 6 rounds than bellew managed the remaining 6 while haye was fighting with 1 leg. God he managed to hit bellew more with one single flurry than bellew did those first 6 rounds. I don't like Haye but people saying he wasn't the better boxer and wasn't looking to fight are deluded by their hate of him. Bellew couldn't touch him and was scared to go near him until the injury. The guy was way out his depth at heavyweight and it showed.


----------



## Kerr

I don't have any dislike for Haye.

They showed scorecards on the night, I couldn't hear clearly in the pub, and they had Bellew up before the 6th round.


----------



## Brian1612

They only showed the individual scorecard in something like the 9th round and it only had bellew up by two. Haye had won 4 of the first 6, 1 being a tie so bellew won 1 round before the injury.


----------



## 106rallye

Hates corner should have thrown the towel in as soon as the injury happened. Despite what all the twice a year boxing fans think, I don't enjoy watching an injured man being stalked around a ring trying to survive an onslaught. It's a good job bellew had gassed really. And Eddie Hearn was embarrassing celebrating like that, the injury gave bellew that win.


----------



## chongo

Kerr said:


> That was pathetic.
> 
> A pair on panzes for 6 rounds and then Haye got hit and that was it.
> 
> Falling out the ring didn't merit the towel. Haye looked drunk all night.


Mate you clearly haven't got a clue about boxing at all:lol: I would love you to say to a boxer your a panze and then you will regret saying that for sure

Haye in his day was a very good boxer not fighter, he is totally past his prime now which definitely showed last night, this is the reason Tony fought him because in his day bellew wouldn't stand a chance against David.

At the end of the day it was a very smart tactical decision to fight David, because now there will be a rematch at Goodison which will generate plenty of money for both boxers. Respect to both boxers.


----------



## Kerr

chongo said:


> Mate you clearly haven't got a clue about boxing at all:lol: I would love you to say to a boxer your a panze and then you will regret saying that for sure
> 
> Haye in his day was a very good boxer not fighter, he is totally past his prime now which definitely showed last night, this is the reason Tony fought him because in his day bellew wouldn't stand a chance against David.
> 
> At the end of the day it was a very smart tactical decision to fight David, because now there will be a rematch at Goodison which will generate plenty of money for both boxers. Respect to both boxers.


Lighten up a bit. Of course I'm not going to walk up to a boxer and call him a panzy, but I didn't expect people to take it so literally. It was a poor quality fight with little action for large parts of it. It was nothing like the destruction both claimed it would be.

Last night we didn't know the extent of Haye's injury during the fight. Even up until his injury the quality was low.

Now Bellew is claiming he broke his hand early in the fight too.


----------



## Nic_206

Definitely think hayes camp should of thrown the towel earlier a couple of times I said to the mrs Haye didn't look compos mentis and almost in a trance like state, as previously stated hearns reaction was ott and bellews reaction give me more respect for the bloke as he was genuinely concerned for haye great sportsmanship on his part and the best bit I had £75 on bellew to cause a upset


----------



## chongo

Kerr said:


> Lighten up a bit. Of course I'm not going to walk up to a boxer and call him a panzy, but I didn't expect people to take it so literally. It was a poor quality fight with little action for large parts of it. It was nothing like the destruction both claimed it would be.
> 
> Last night we didn't know the extent of Haye's injury during the fight. Even up until his injury the quality was low.
> 
> Now Bellew is claiming he broke his hand early in the fight too.


Am sound mate poor quality :lol: to get a win you do what ever it takes to catch the judges eyes and in this case both boxers produce a excellent night of boxing, courage and respect. I've boxed many heavyweights in my time and it's not easy for them to produce none stop action because they are so big, that's why it wasn't what they said it was going to be like in the press conference, it's called the big build up before the fight :wave:


----------



## Kerr

chongo said:


> Am sound mate poor quality :lol: to get a win you do what ever it takes to catch the judges eyes and in this case both boxers produce a excellent night of boxing, courage and respect. I've boxed many heavyweights in my time and it's not easy for them to produce none stop action because they are so big, that's why it wasn't what they said it was going to be like in the press conference, it's called the big build up before the fight :wave:


I don't think it was a high quality fight. I called that at the time of watching it unaware of the injuries as it was impossible to hear. I think everyone is aware that heavyweights can't go at it hell for leather.

There is always a build up to a fight, but they were trying too hard to convince people it was factual. Even some of the pundits were buying it as genuine. It's a bit OTT pantomime now to sell PPV fights. It's not for me and gets embarrassing . That fight fell well short of the build up for me.


----------



## wanner69

chongo said:


> Am sound mate poor quality :lol: to get a win you do what ever it takes to catch the judges eyes and in this case both boxers produce a excellent night of boxing, courage and respect. I've boxed many heavyweights in my time and it's not easy for them to produce none stop action because they are so big, that's why it wasn't what they said it was going to be like in the press conference, it's called the big build up before the fight :wave:


Professor Mick v Tony Bellew, I'd pay for that


----------



## chongo

wanner69 said:


> Professor Mick v Tony Bellew, I'd pay for that


More like his bucket boy in the corner :lol::lol:


----------



## Brian1612

For those doubting the injury.... You actually see his achilles snap in this slow mo vid. Not for the faint hearted.

http://www.givemesport.com/999863-s...al&utm_campaign=Tribute-Pages-laika-III-1sted


----------



## chongo

Brian1612 said:


> For those doubting the injury.... You actually see his achilles snap in this slow mo vid. Not for the faint hearted.
> 
> http://www.givemesport.com/999863-s...al&utm_campaign=Tribute-Pages-laika-III-1sted


He only knew when he stepped back on to his right foot when he was on the ropes that he realised that something was up, but fair play to him for carrying on, to box on with one hand is hard but you can still carry on but when you have no real balance and no forward movement to help throw a punch then that's a different story. I think his corner should of stopped it sooner as David must have said something to his corner man, or his corner man should of notice it anyway.


----------



## GleemSpray

wanner69 said:


> Professor Mick v Tony Bellew, I'd pay for that


I would have to support Tony Bellew, unless Chongo is blessed with being an Evertonian too? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

That was the greatest Scouser vs one leg battle since Paul McCartney and Heather Mills.....


----------



## chongo

GleemSpray said:


> I would have to support Tony Bellew, unless Chongo is blessed with being an Evertonian too?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I  hate blue noses:lol:


----------

